# CQ UT Sprint 2019

## UT5NC

,      ,   ,    CQ UT Contest,        ,  .        ,                 CQ UT Sprint 2019.        ,        ,           .     http://radon.org.ua/forum/viewtopic.php?f=131&t=203    !

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus

----------


## UT5NC

Sveikinimaj is Vinnica, Jurijus.     ,   80-           .     .    ,      ,  ,   .   ,           ,     ,      ,    Gintarinio Pajurio     .     ,     ,    ,         .      -,       .           -  9 .  73!  UT5NC

----------

